# Moreton Island/Curtain Artificial Reef



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

We're thinking about heading over to Moreton and camping at Comboyuro Point for the long weekend. We'll be taking the yaks so just after some ideas from those in the know about where we can go and where we should go to have a fish. It's been a lot of years since I've been up that end of the island and I have vague recollections of Curtain Artificial Reef, that's about all I remember. Any suggestions on where to take the yaks in that area of the world? Or any suggestions on how to fish Curtain?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

going down the coast that weekend or i might have been over there myself.usually dont get past tangalooma because the wrecks there are much better for snorkelling with kids. from memory curtin is out from cowan cowan which is between bulwer and tangalooma. i think they sunk everything from trams to old planes there and its a pretty extensive reef. can get very busy if conditions are good so id imagine there will be boats there on a long weekend marking it. strong currents so the turn of the tide would be the go.

coombyora pt is the newest campground with showers and all, really nice. the lake is not far away for a great swim, got to finish up now , wife yelling teas ready

best of luck pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You lucky lucky Bastard.

First off BOOK NOW! if its not already booked out it will be very soon. Bulwer, just north of the Bulwer wreck has some good sites to. ;-)

The first thing you will notice is that there is an extremely strong tidal flow, especially around Comboyuro point (too strong to paddle against and get any where). You can only comfortably fish a couple of hours either side of the change in tide. Forget about Curtin, as it will be too crowded and its about a 7km paddle from Comboyuro point. There is a coffe rock drop off that runs from Comboyuro to Curtin and a bit of broken reef here and there (you'll see the drop off on the google map. Fish along the drop off, especially between way points 192 and 176 (you can see where the drop off is) also just south of Bulwer wreck (100-400mtrs) is a good place to pick up livies and some good fish there to.

The water is between 25 and 10 mtrs for the most part so heavy jig heads are the go also keep a few surface lures and slugs handy in case the Tuna or Mackerel come by.........smelly pilchards work well to.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Duly noted, I'm programming in some approximate way points into my GPS. Got the bait purchased, should be a great weekend hopefully.

Do you reckon a drive down the beach then launch or a camp site launch and paddle down would be better? I'm thinking with an incoming tide going down and an outgoing tide coming back, the paddle might be quite quick.


----------

